# Firewood.



## Jocko (May 17, 2010)

My young grandson is learning guitar and is finding his full size Strat clone a bit of a stretch so I dug out an ancient 3/4 scale nylon strung guitar I aquired from somewhere, about 30 years ago. It looks like it has been made of firewood, with a painted neck with an integral nut (same wood as the neck). The neck is held on with a one bolt fixing and was squint. I spent an evening sorting neck out and general cleaning and restringing. I tuned it up and played it and what a lovely little guitar it is. It sounds nice, is easy to play and surprisingly, is very well intonated. I think perhaps the 3/4 scale helps in this respect.
I wish I had never agreed to give it away!
Anyone else got good music out of firewood?


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2011)

cool story. a couple of years ago, I pulled a guitar with case
out of someone's garbage. it was a homemade job with
'50/60's counter-top material for the pick-guard and headstock
veneer. baseball bat neck, no truss rod. plays well on the first
five frets even with the old (maybe original) rusty strings.
thinking of using it for slide or convert it to a resonator.


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

Here is a link from a guy who converted an old acoustic to a resonator

Resonator guitar converted from old acoustic guitar


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2011)

Thanks for the link. That's a nice project.
I may just go that route.


----------



## Jocko (May 17, 2010)

After playing this guitar all week I realised what I really like about it. The frets are thin and almost flat. I will have to check out necks with thin frets with a view to trying one on one of my real guitars!


----------

